# Kristen Stewart dreht mit Ben Affleck: Zerstört sie die nächste Hollywood-Ehe?



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2012)

​Kristen Stewart (22) hat eine neue Rolle an Land gezogen. Neben Ben Affleck (40) wird sie bald für den Film "Fokus" vor der Kamera stehen. Bei seiner Frau Jennifer Garner (40) sollen schon die Alarmglocken schrillen.

Kristen ist in dem Gaunerfilm für die Hauptrolle vorgesehen: "Ich kann dieses Gerücht bestätigen", äußert die Schauspielerin im Interview mit 'Huffington Post'. "Es ist eine Komödie. Ich bin wirklich aufgeregt. Wir beginnen im April mit den Dreharbeiten".

Weniger happy über diese Nachricht soll dagegen Jennifer Garner sein. Kristen eilt nach der Affäre mit dem verheirateten Regisseur Rupert Sanders ihr Ruf voraus. Durch ihr Techtelmechtel am Set von "Snow White and the Huntsman" zerstörte sie seine Ehe mit Liberty Ross. Jen befürchtet nun, dass sich Kristen auch an ihrem Mann heranmachen könnte.

"Ben ist nicht das Problem. Kristen ist es. Sie liebt die verbotenen Früchte. Sie ist jemand, der gerne glückliche Partnerschaften zerstört. Für sie ist das eine Herausforderung", berichtet ein Insider. Wollen wir hoffen, dass Ben dieser Versuchung widerstehen kann.(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Dez. 2012)

So hübsch ist die nun wirklich nicht das sie jede Hollywood-Ehe gefährden könnte!


----------



## comatron (10 Dez. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> So hübsch ist die nun wirklich nicht das sie jede Hollywood-Ehe gefährden könnte!



Zumindest nicht im Gesicht, aber das ist im Endeffekt eh nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Sachse (10 Dez. 2012)

die sollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, für ne Affäre gehören immer noch 2 dazu


----------



## chris85 (10 Dez. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> die sollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, für ne Affäre gehören immer noch 2 dazu



Dito, und der Affleck ist auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Wenn der bisher treu war dann werd ich Mönch.


----------



## nexnis (10 Dez. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> die sollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, für ne Affäre gehören immer noch 2 dazu



sprichst mir da aus der Seele :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (11 Dez. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> für ne Affäre gehören immer noch 2 dazu



Sie hat doch 2 - oder ?


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2012)

chris85 schrieb:


> Dito, und der Affleck ist auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Wenn der bisher treu war dann werd ich Mönch.


Er war bisher geschickter als sie


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Dez. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht im Gesicht, aber das ist im Endeffekt eh nicht so wichtig.



Also für mich ist Schönheit schon sehr wichtig!


----------



## beachkini (20 Dez. 2012)

Jennifer Garner soll ihrem Mann verboten haben mit Kristen zu drehen. Auf jeden Fall hat er die Rolle überraschend abgegeben. Wer die Rolle neben Kristen jetzt übernimmt ist noch nicht sicher.


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

He appears to be happily married to Jennifer Garner.


----------

